# Most badass looking Final Fire Starter Pokemon?



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

So which is it? Now that we know how all the final evo fire starter pokemon look like. Appearance-wise which one out of the lot looks most kickass...?!


----------



## Tempest (Oct 25, 2010)

Charizard. He`s a fucking pseudo-dragon. The others are fucking weird. A fighting chicken, a fighting monkey, an overgrown hamster, and a flaming barrel with a head, arms, legs, and a tail.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 25, 2010)

The fuck is that thing to the left?

Charizard and Typhlosion all the way.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 25, 2010)

Charizard since the first time I saw him.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Typhlosion & Charizard.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe its a coincidence, but by the looks of things the starters that arent fire/fighting at least look somehow more appealing.

Is it the ornaments on the last two starters that reduce their badassery? 

Or anyone reckon the fire/fighting still look pretty good?


----------



## Nois (Oct 25, 2010)

Well out of the pic I chose Infernape. Other than that Typhlosion was my all time favourite and Charizard is just the godfather of the Pokemon.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 25, 2010)

Typhlosion


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 25, 2010)

Always going to be Charizard, it'd take something amazing to knock it off it's perch. It's the best looking starter evo so far out of all the selections we've been given.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 25, 2010)

Charizard, duh. It's a motherfuckin' DRAGON.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Oct 25, 2010)

Charizard, or Monferno. Can you do this for the grass and water starters too!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

Trafalgar Law said:


> Can you do this for the grass and water starters too!



I can. At the time I only had the complete selection for Fire starters.

I didnt want to spam threads though if people werent interested.

Do others want me to do one for grass and water starters as well?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes please do


----------



## Nois (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure do. It's like the 'your favourite element-type Pokemon' threads. I loved them:33


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 25, 2010)

The fire starters are the most badass of the 3 types. Enbuoh has grown on me and deserves a chance to be considered for this. But nothing comes close to the 1st generation starters (just the starters, I'm not 1 of those first gen  only fans).


----------



## Stalin (Oct 25, 2010)

#1Charizard:its hard to beat the dragon design

#2 Infernape
#3Blaziken
#Typhlosion
#5Enboar


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 25, 2010)

For nostalgia sake, Charizard.

But Infernape is actually my favorite Fire Starter.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 25, 2010)

Charizard
Feraligatr
Sceptile
Empoleon
Daikenki

Those are my favorite starters from each generation


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The fire starters are the most badass of the 3 types. Enbuoh has grown on me and deserves a chance to be considered for this. But nothing comes close to the 1st generation starters (just the starters, I'm not 1 of those first gen  only fans).



first gen had a turtle with guns coming out of it's shell, if that not badass i dunno what is.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 25, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> first gen had a turtle with guns coming out of it's shell, if that not badass i dunno what is.



Guns coming out of its... ass?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2010)

Charizard, why are there even more choices?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 25, 2010)

How about someone makes 3 different threads about the best starter from each typing. Then have the 3 best duke it out for best starter.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2010)

Zard 24/7. Infernape's a distant second.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 25, 2010)

No one can beat charizard


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How about someone makes 3 different threads about the best starter from each typing. Then have the 3 best duke it out for best starter.



Well Im working on the gass and water version of this thread. Should have them up in the next couple of hours...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 25, 2010)

To be brutally honest, while Charizard will always have a special place in my heart for fire pokemon, I'm going to have to pick Infernape for this one.

I mean seriously, Charizard isn't as special as he used to be. Sure he's a big motherfucking fire dragon, but in the world of Pokemon there are better dragons, like Salamence, Flygon, and hell even Dragonite is better than Charizard in terms of being a dragon.

Typlosion is a flaming Wolverine. Original? Not really, it's a wolverine on fire.

Blaziken? Cock fighting chicken with martial arts and is on fire.

Enbuoh? Well... It doesn't look as threatening as the other two Starters of Isshu to be honest, somewhat comical.

But Infernape? Son Wukong motif? A FREAKING MONKEY?!? The one Fire/Fighting to be fast and strong enough to take on nearly everything? Neutral damage to Rock which hinders Charizard 4X? Go ahead Charizard, take on Infernape, you might win... If Infernape lets you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2010)

Emboar.

Nothing beats a flaming beard. Nothing.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Emboar.
> 
> Nothing beats a flaming beard. Nothing.



Except Dragons. :mj


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 26, 2010)

Brasegali and Typhlosion as second.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Except Dragons. :mj



Last I checked, Charizard isn't a Dragon


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 26, 2010)

Well i recently found this one:

​
Unfortunately its not official, but its the closest official looking art while actually not.


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Oct 26, 2010)

TBH, Enbuoh looks like the most threatening and evil, maybe because of its colors(they should've made it a dark type >:c)

But Blaziken is still my fav >3


*EDIT:* @Waking Dreamer:
Official art:


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Typhlosion. The way it's looking at Infernape in the picture...it tells me that it's going to bite it's head off. Badass all the way.


----------



## Kei (Oct 26, 2010)

Typhlosion and Blaziken

I can't really choose


----------



## Vanity (Oct 26, 2010)

Charizard and Typhlosion.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

If I order them:
1)Typhlosion
2)Charizard
3)Enbuoh
4)Infernape
5)Blaziken


----------



## KidTony (Oct 27, 2010)

Charizard









Typhlosion


Infernape
Blaziken












































Enboar


----------



## Tempest (Oct 27, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Last I checked, Charizard isn't a Dragon



According to types, but he`s a dragon none the less!


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 27, 2010)

He's just a char*(l)izard*


----------



## Chronos (Oct 27, 2010)

Charizard.

He the fuckin' king of pokemon


----------



## Penance (Oct 27, 2010)

Charizard, of course...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 28, 2010)

Just a revamp of the line up with a different artstyle:


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 28, 2010)

Charizard because he's the OG

Blaziken looks a fuckin Refect from digimon


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 28, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> But Infernape? Son Wukong motif? A FREAKING MONKEY?!? The one Fire/Fighting to be fast and strong enough to take on nearly everything? Neutral damage to Rock which hinders Charizard 4X? Go ahead Charizard, take on Infernape, you might win... If Infernape lets you.



Are you talking about in game, anime or manga?

'Cause in the anime/manga pretty  much anything can happen...its not just about stats and numbers...lol.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 28, 2010)

Charizard.

Then Blaziken


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2010)

Charizard of course.

Blaziken's a close second.


----------



## valerian (Oct 28, 2010)

Charizard, with Blaziken closely behind.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 28, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Are you talking about in game, anime or manga?
> 
> 'Cause in the anime/manga pretty much anything can happen...its not just about stats and numbers...lol.



Game, of course.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2010)

Charizard and Blaziken


----------



## Proxy (Oct 28, 2010)

Charizard, definitely. It was my starter Pokemon back when I had the original Red, and was my trump card.

It may look the most "basic" among the group, but each successive batch of Pokemon tends to degrade in quality. Blaziken is worth an honorable mention, though.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 29, 2010)

I wanna say Infernape, but he just gets effin' trumped by Charizard. 

Charizard. A fucking fire dragon. 

Infernape looks dope, but 'zard is tough to beat.


----------



## Fran (Oct 29, 2010)

Charizard and Typhlosion, rest are monkey-business.


----------



## ElementX (Nov 2, 2010)

I gotta go with Charizard. He's just the archetypal badass pokemon, the originator.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 3, 2010)

Typhlosion


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2010)

Really? I'm the only one who likes Blaziken?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 4, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Really? I'm the only one who likes Blaziken?


I like Blaziken too but Typhlosion has the edge IMO.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, nostalgia much guys? I bet if the series had Typhlosion first he would be the one massively leading ahead . .. sigh

anyway I picked Infernape, Charizard is okay, but I feel more thought was put into the 4th generation starters


----------



## Distance (Nov 5, 2010)

Blaziken! Fire chicken all the way!


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2010)

Charaizard obviously. Followed by Typhlosions, Infernpe, Enbuoh and Blaziken in last place.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 6, 2010)

Bioness said:


> Wow, nostalgia much guys?
> 
> anyway I picked Infernape, Charizard is okay, but I feel more thought was put into the 4th generation starters



Well nostalgia should at least be given to him. The intoduction of one single move - SR, cripples him beyond repair. 

He's lost so much battle rep these days. It seems fire startes HAVE to be FIRE/FIGHTING as a standard just to be useable in the competative arena.  

They either need to redo charizards type to Fire/Dragon (come on, everyone knows hes part dragon at heart ) of nerf SR in some way for Fire pokemon to be useable again.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 6, 2010)

Zard with pe as a follow up


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2010)

Charizard, _easily. 

_I mean, damn. It's a psuedo orange dragon with giant wings, a flame on it's tail and fire hot enough to melt boulders.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, looks like Charizard is reigning over this thread...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The fire starters are the most badass of the 3 types. Enbuoh has grown on me and deserves a chance to be considered for this. But nothing comes close to the 1st generation starters (just the starters, I'm not 1 of those first gen  only fans).



Fire is not always the most badass, most of the times the water types are the best. At least blastoise, feraligatr and enpoleon are. But charizard is just


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 9, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Fire is not always the most badass, most of the times the water types are the best. At least blastoise, feraligatr and enpoleon are. But charizard is just



charizard=blastoise
typhlosion<feralgator
blaziken>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>swampert
Infernape>>>>>>>>>empoleon
emboah<<daikenki

The amount of ownage the fire starters give in gens 3&4 puts it their favour.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 10, 2010)

1. Charizard
2. Blaziken 
3. Typhlosion 

...The last two can fight it out.


----------



## Sima (Nov 10, 2010)

Typhlosion 

Charizard is a close second, really close.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 15, 2010)

Well heres the first fanart Ive seen that hass all the starters...

I guess someone believes all the fire starters look badass!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 15, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well heres the first fanart Ive seen that hass all the starters...
> 
> I guess someone believes all the fire starters look badass!



The fire starters shit so hard on the grass and waters.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 15, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Well heres the first fanart Ive seen that hass all the starters...
> 
> I guess someone believes all the fire starters look badass!



Wow, this makes Enbuoh actually look cool. Now I can see what design they were aiming for


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2010)

^ The Lord Genome kind.


----------



## Shinya (Nov 16, 2010)

Charizard


----------



## Captain America (Nov 22, 2010)

Charizard and Typhlosion.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 22, 2010)

I love my Typhlosion. :33 Charizard is awesome. I actually like pretty much all of them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 23, 2010)

1.Balziken
2.Charizard
3.Infernape
4.Typhlosion 
5.Enboar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2010)

Typhlosion pek


----------



## Charizard (Nov 28, 2010)

I am the most badass.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 29, 2010)

Typhlosion & Charizard are obviously the only sick starters. Gamefreak knew this and gave them the same base stats just so those who were slow realized that the champs were here.


Typhlosion
Charizard
...
...
Blaziken
Fuck the other two with a rough pole.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Nov 29, 2010)

Charizard has more votes than all those mother****ers combined thats badass


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

It had to be Typhlosion and Charizard.  

They just look the most authentic and beast-like. The others have a little too much unnecessary detail and seem thrown together with whatever was around, they may as well be given some clothes although Monferno I like. More giant turtles with canon shells please.


----------



## Fastener (Dec 3, 2010)

Typhlosion and Charizard.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (Dec 12, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> The fuck is that thing to the left?



Magmortar, of course.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Charizard, nuff said. :ho


----------



## Gentle Moonlight (Dec 28, 2010)

Charizard looks the most fierce and could pass as a Dragon-type because of its appearance. So Charizard looks the most bad one.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 11, 2011)

1. Typhlosion/Charizard
2. Blaziken
3. Infernape
4. Enbuoh


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 11, 2011)

Charizard and Typlosion The rest are nahhh, although in every pokemon game a choose a fire starter..


----------



## RWB (Jan 14, 2011)

Infernape>Emboar(Enbuoh)>Typh=Charizard>>>Blaziken

As a big Journey to the west fan, Sun Wukong and Zhu Bajie WILL dominate my list. Blaziken looks like crap.


----------



## Meow (Jan 15, 2011)

Ty-fucking-plosion.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2011)

Charizard   He will always be my favorite final starter  

Even though he is terrible to have in battles since he dies so easily


----------



## Mαri (Jan 17, 2011)

Typhlosion and Charizard.

But Blaziken is closely followed. The rest are meh.


----------



## hashishi (Jan 17, 2011)

Charizard.......


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 17, 2011)

Charizard. 

I can't remember the last time I didnt pick him, as my starter in Red & Blue. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2011)

Emboar is obviously better than all the others.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jan 17, 2011)

Charizard? hell no, blaziken


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 17, 2011)

Charizard.

It's an orange dinosaur with a flame on it's tail and fire hot enough to melt boulders. You don't really get much more badass than that.


----------



## Morpha (Jan 19, 2011)

1. Blaziken
2. Charizard
3. Typhlosion

Infernape and Ganonboar can go away.
I'll admit design-wise it's Infernape>Charizard>Ganonboar>Blaziken>Typhlosion


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 22, 2011)

Charizard then Infernape...


----------



## Sajin Komamura (Jan 30, 2011)

Charizard is the most Badass starter Pokemon ever and is also my second favorite Fire type pokemon overall among all the series.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 31, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Charizard.
> 
> It's an orange dinosaur with a flame on it's tail and fire hot enough to melt boulders. You don't really get much more badass than that.



I agree with your logic


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

Charizard.

You've got have respect for the OG.

Surprised by the poll though. I looked at the results expecting to see Blaziken lead by a wide margin.


----------



## HyugaKunoichi (Feb 6, 2011)

Charizard, easily.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Blaziken, for me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 27, 2011)

Argh, can't choose between Charizard and Typloshion!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2011)

Charizard followed by Emboar. Seems I'm most fond of the way the 1st and 5th generations look


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 27, 2011)

I like Typhlosion simplicity. Charizard doesn't do a thing for me.

That fire monkey looks like a Monkey King clone. That'd get my vote easily.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 27, 2011)

you don't even have to ask this  charizard wins


----------



## Zach (Feb 28, 2011)

Charizard no doubt. I love the dragon look.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 28, 2011)

*Im surprised not many took Typhlosion. Cindaquil is the best looking >firestarter< in my eyes, and seeing my pokemon evolve into Typhlosion, that was BADASS!*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 28, 2011)

Charizard in 1st, Typhlosion in 2nd, everyone else tied for last.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

Blaziken. . .


----------



## Chloe (Mar 11, 2011)

Charizard. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2011)

Blaziken.

No doubt about it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 11, 2011)

All fire starter Pokemon bow before Charizard.


----------



## Psych (Mar 11, 2011)

Charizard!



Tsukiyomi said:


> All fire starter Pokemon bow before Charizard.



True.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 12, 2011)

typhlosion, kickass name too.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked Charizard and Blaziken.

Typhlosion was alright, but the other two just trash him.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2011)

You what's funny 

how unoriginal they were with the starter fire Pokemon stats since Charizard and Typhlosion have the same exact stats then we get 3 Fire/Fighting types


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 2, 2011)

1)Infernape
2)Charizard
3)Typhlosion
4)Blaziken
5)Emboar


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Apr 2, 2011)

In order:
1- 
2- 
3- 
4- 
5- 

Sorry,Emboar.Not your fan. ​


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2011)

Infernape is the best among the fire starters. Charizard, is just okay IMO.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 2, 2011)

1. Charizard
2. Typhlosion
3. Emboar
4. Infernape
5. Blaziken

Blaziken looks terrible.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2011)

Charizard 

close seconds are Typhlosion and Blaziken


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 7, 2011)

Is Charizard not really a dragon?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 7, 2011)

Charizard then Emboar.. Infernape is quite cool.. But this is quite tough for me because i always choose Fire starter in every game, and my team mostly contains Fire Pokemons.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 7, 2011)

Linkaro said:


> Is Charizard not really a dragon?



He looks like a dragon but he's a fire/flying.  Kind of like Sudowoodo looks like a grass pokemon but is in fact a rock type.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 7, 2011)

Forever a Chariztard.


----------



## Phosphorus (Apr 7, 2011)

Out of the first gen I was I total Venu-tard, so I'm going to go with Infernape. Screw the huge disappointment that is Emboar.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 7, 2011)

Comparing 1st gen pokemon to other generations aren't fair. Charizard is by far one of the most badass pokemon of all time.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 7, 2011)

The result of this poll pleases me.


----------



## AriWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Charizard, and then Typhlosion and Blaziken. On par as two of my least favourite pokemon of all time are Emboar and Infernape.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

In order from least to greatest:

5. Enbuoh
4. Typhlosion
3. Charizard
2. Infernape
1. Blaziken


----------



## Orxon (Apr 27, 2011)

Emboar


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Charizard

Then Infernape


The Blazeiken

Then the other two.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 28, 2011)

Charizard all the way-though it was BS that he couldn't be taught Fly until Yellow


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Sassy (May 3, 2011)

Forever in my eyes of course _Typhlosion_ :ho


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

If this was a multi-vote poll Charizard and Typhlosion would probably be so close.
Dudes even have the same BST. They fucking brothers.


----------



## Lavender banned (Jul 1, 2011)

Typhlosion and Charizard.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm gonna go with either Typhlosion or Charizard.


----------



## Violence (Aug 6, 2011)

ofc Blaziken and Charizard!


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 6, 2011)

I think Blaziken looks the coolest.


----------



## dymlos (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely Charizard.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Charizard and Typhlosion.


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 16, 2011)

Blaziken or Charizard


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 19, 2011)

Typholosion and Charizard.
Gen I and II are my all time favourite!


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 19, 2011)

SlytherinRayquaza said:


> In order:
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> ...


Seconded. I like Infernape better then Blaziken and Typhlosion though. If he would lose the swirls then maybe he'd gain more favors.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 19, 2011)

Let's see here...

Typhlosion
Charizard
Infernape 
Enbuoh
Blaziken


----------



## Kuja (Aug 19, 2011)

Infernape or Blaziken, I don't see how Charizard looks badass but it might just be me <_<


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 20, 2011)

Im curious know that some have played Pokemon Black/White does Emboars design still look unsettling? 

Based on the polls he gets the least love...


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 26, 2011)

Blaziken by far. <3


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 20, 2011)

Charizard, hands down.
I just wish i could teach him eruption and he'd be better than Typhlosion at everything.
I HATE EMBOAR. I was constantly searching for a substitute cause he was that pathetic. But Volcarona evolves too late to be of any use...


----------



## lacey (Sep 21, 2011)

I love Charizard, but Typhlosion even moreso.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 21, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Im curious know that some have played Pokemon Black/White does Emboars design still look unsettling?
> 
> Based on the polls he gets the least love...


I _love_ Emboar's design. 

A) It has a beard. MADE OF FIRE

B) BACON THAT COOKS ITSELF

Though all told, he's still not my favorite.


----------



## Eonflare (Sep 26, 2011)

Charizard, awesome pokemon, too bad it isn't actually a dragon type


I like the Black Charizard Design as well, too bad that it's too much of a hassle to try and get it


----------



## xetal (Oct 19, 2011)

typhlosion and charizard


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2011)

Charizard hands down.



Eonflare said:


> Charizard, awesome pokemon, too bad it isn't actually a dragon type
> 
> 
> I like the Black Charizard Design as well, too bad that it's too much of a hassle to try and get it



Looks a lot like Aerodactyl.


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 20, 2011)

Charizard, is a dragon, and you cant get anything better for a FIRE pokemon than a dragon.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 21, 2011)

Charizard would be even more awesome if it WAS a Dragon type, too bad it isn't


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Dragon-types have become overused and overrated. It's better he isn't one, but still is a dragon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2011)

Charizard, always and forever.

He is the best of all starters.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I guess it's better that Charizard isn't dragon type. But I wish he had a better second element to flying. It's too similar to fire.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Charizard, always.


----------



## Primavera (Nov 7, 2011)

Typhlosion, followed closely by Charizard.


----------



## whatuwan (Nov 7, 2011)

It's interesting how the badassness decreases in each succeeding generation
Charizard FTW.


----------



## Ice Prince (Nov 8, 2011)

Still Charizard. XD


----------



## Kiss (Nov 9, 2011)

Charizard. 

The other ones look weird to me.


----------



## Eonflare (Nov 10, 2011)

Everyone loves Charizard, just look at the poll results.


----------

